# Decision made



## Quilting (Apr 16, 2010)

We have made up our minds and are heading for Croatia. Leaving early May and back in July. Is any one else heading that way


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Croatia*

We might be. We are heading through France early next Month (March), then might go right into Spain or left into Italy then Croatia. Have you been before?


----------



## Quilting (Apr 16, 2010)

No, this will be our first time to Croatia. It will also be our first long trip after finishing work, we usually stick to France or Germany. There looks to be plenty of campsites, often on the beach. Also planning to visit the Plitvicka Lakes.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yes make sure to do the Plitvica Lakes they are lovely. 

We went to Croatia a few years ago by motorbike and the off the beaten track route we went along showed bits of the country that were still very war ravaged - like "what on earth are those holes in the walls of that building?" answer - bullet holes of course  

. We were also advised not to go too far off road in case of live ordnance still around.

One of the benefits of a country governed by Tito years ago was his insistence that all schools had to teach English as a second language


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We wnet back in about 2000 to ravinj (sp) was fantastic they had a nudist camp we stayed at now sadly closed. 
Apparently nudism was started camp wise in croatia and they have huge nudist camps over there 10'000 people/camp and they get full mainly with germans. 

Don't know about english though we didn't find many english speakers there.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Quilting said:


> We have made up our minds and are heading for Croatia. Leaving early May and back in July. Is any one else heading that way


Yes we are going to Croatia this year leaving early May and coming back end of June early July. We are going via Italy as we have a long MH.

Jan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

You lucky people,we will have to wait until next year to try Croatia,have been on package holiday and loved the place.
Wife packs up work July,and we will be heading for Spain ,Portugal for this year.
Please let us know how you get on.

Have a pleasant trip.

Les


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We are away same period, but going to Germany, been to Croatia (not in M/H) a few times, its lovely. The people are a bit dour, but they have right to be. Will try it sometime in the M/H though


----------



## gillpete (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi There,
Just came across this post and wondered if any of you are still going to Croatia early May. We live in Slovenia at present and are thinking of taking a trip along the Croatian coast next month and thought maybe we could meet up.


----------

